# Cypripedium candidum



## Drorchid (May 27, 2016)

My Cyp. candidum with 10 spikes this year!





Robert


----------



## JeanLux (May 27, 2016)

Beautiful clump Robert !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2016)

Nice, what's it planted in?


----------



## Drorchid (May 27, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Nice, what's it planted in?



In the ground. The soil here has about 3 ft of good black loamy soil with sand underneath. The tree canopy are Burr Oaks, so it gets diffused light.

Robert


----------



## MaryPientka (May 27, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## JasonG (May 27, 2016)

Awesome, I am pretty jealous.


----------

